# How to work without talking to anyone?



## nitepaws (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm 28 still living off mommy's dime. I can't deal with people. Every single person I meet makes me want to kill myself. Is there any way a person can make money without talking to anyone? No. What do you do then? I think death is the only way to lift the burden on parents. But then that is a whole nother burden.(or so they say)

What am I supposed to do besides remove myself from this world? No other choice...


----------



## nitepaws (Apr 13, 2015)

I was just browsing the "What do you do for a living thread" And every SAS user seems to have no issues working. Except for me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh working is hard af, I just try my best to manage and don't let the fear stop me.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you ever looked into doing work online? It may not be a full time income, but there is defiantely money to be made if you know where to look. This is a good link that has some legit work from home opportunities

http://workfromhomehappiness.com/101-ways-to-earn-extra-money-online/

Search engine evaluator jobs can pay pretty well if you can pass the tests and get recruited.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

This is the reason I never have job security. I don't know how long I'm gong to last in my current job, because I'm obviously isolated from my group. If anyone's going to be fired it's going to be me.


----------



## NovemberFog (Aug 16, 2016)

Have a look on Fiverr. People sell all sorts of services on there. Design, coding, researching... all sorts of things which can be self taught and you can communicate in writing entirely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Those who do well at a workplace outside the home in the "what do you do for a living?" thread may have other problems , but not real SA.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

I wish I knew a way


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Well it's pretty hard to work with no people at all but you can have jobs that are very limited. I painted apartments for awhile between tenants so all empty and would just get a phone call of what needed done and by when. Usually all the supplies were delivered to the location already. Then I put in my own hours with no coworkers or boss around. Sometimes saw a maintenance person and very rarely a tenant would ask something. Overall I went weeks talking to no one and getting paid $10/hr. I also train animals. I've helped with dogs which is a lot more human involved because the owner needs to know how to interact with the dog but horses often they just leave them for 30-60 days with a goal in mind and then pick them up again. So unless someone asks for an update which can often be done by email these days you don't have to talk to them again for a month or 2 and you get anywhere from $200-$1000 a month per horse depending on how well known you are and what care expenses you cover versus the owner. Horticulture and landscaping was another one I dabbled in that is kind of like painting. You meet once to get info and you work alone to accomplish it and then you talk to someone again to get paid and new orders. You aren't going to get rich with any such jobs if you are trying to avoid people instead of advertise and talk about your skills all the time but it beats disability or unemployment. Without having to pay rent/mortgage/property taxes I was living on $9000-$12000 a year for awhile and not holding a conversation for weeks or sometimes months if I wanted to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The more interactions you have, the easier they get. If you want to beat SA you have to do things that SA prevents you from doing.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

kageri said:


> Well it's pretty hard to work with no people at all but you can have jobs that are very limited. I painted apartments for awhile between tenants so all empty and would just get a phone call of what needed done and by when. Usually all the supplies were delivered to the location already. Then I put in my own hours with no coworkers or boss around. Sometimes saw a maintenance person and very rarely a tenant would ask something. Overall I went weeks talking to no one and getting paid $10/hr. I also train animals. I've helped with dogs which is a lot more human involved because the owner needs to know how to interact with the dog but horses often they just leave them for 30-60 days with a goal in mind and then pick them up again. So unless someone asks for an update which can often be done by email these days you don't have to talk to them again for a month or 2 and you get anywhere from $200-$1000 a month per horse depending on how well known you are and what care expenses you cover versus the owner. Horticulture and landscaping was another one I dabbled in that is kind of like painting. You meet once to get info and you work alone to accomplish it and then you talk to someone again to get paid and new orders. You aren't going to get rich with any such jobs if you are trying to avoid people instead of advertise and talk about your skills all the time but it beats disability or unemployment. Without having to pay rent/mortgage/property taxes I was living on $9000-$12000 a year for awhile and not holding a conversation for weeks or sometimes months if I wanted to.


they sound good.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nitepaws said:


> I was just browsing the "What do you do for a living thread" And every SAS user seems to have no issues working. Except for me


Just because people are working doesn't mean they have no issues working. And if you don't have anyone to support you, it's either work or go homeless.


----------



## nitepaws (Apr 13, 2015)

I appreciate all of the replies. I did not expect to get so much support here. 
I've worked cashier at a restaurant and some construction. Needless to say I didn't last long at either jobs. I feel as if interacting did not make it any easier to cope with.



Furiosa said:


> *


I always assumed those were scams. If it were a livable wage I would do it.



springbreeze1 said:


> *


springbreeze1 your reply made me laugh. Sorry xD. It's relatable.



MissMadonna said:


> I wish I knew a way


Where there's a will, there's a way.
Unless you are bound to a wheelchair or have social anxiety.



NovemberFog said:


> *


I've heard of fiverr. Again I don't believe I could survive off of that alone; full time and then some. I suppose it would be possible to learn programming and freelance from home. Unfortunately I'm a beggar and a chooser.



kageri said:


> *


That sounds like fun, working with the animals. I did some painting as well, I had a boss though and he seemed to always be driving around talking to clients and meeting with people multiple times a day. I would not even answer my phone too many times to be considered reliable.

Thanks to everyone for the insights. :group


----------



## newbie42 (Jul 28, 2014)

I hate working. I hate having to go every day, at the same time, until the same time, and having to impress everyone there and talk about the weather and TV and what everyone's doing at the weekend when I know I'd be happier just working alone. 

But I also like money, and being able to go back to a nice home each evening and fund my hobbies and go on holidays. I guess where the motivation/benefits outweigh the fear, that's why people with SA work. It's just about finding a best fit environment. I've found an office job where I do have to talk to people but that's also balanced out with periods just sitting at my desk getting on with work quietly, which is bearable.

I'll add that it did take me minimum 6 months, but actually more like a year, to actually settle into that job and not be in a constant state of panic. I compare it to getting into a swimming pool, at first it feels cold and all you want to do is get out, but you have to stay in and stick it out for it to start to feel warm.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

I wish I could work from home


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Lucky I have a loner job with minimal interaction. They have sent me on a training week with like 40 other new employers with heaps of interaction so this week has been horrible, can't wait to get back to normal work where I can live with my own thoughts.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

hulkamaniak said:


> Lucky I have a loner job with minimal interaction. They have sent me on a training week with like 40 other new employers with heaps of interaction so this week has been horrible, can't wait to get back to normal work where I can live with my own thoughts.


what job do you have?


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

and @ everybody here: what do you do in your lunch breaks? do your coworkers wonder why you don't for example eat in the canteen with them...?


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

MissMadonna said:


> what job do you have?


Administration at DHL but the warehouse section. There is a main office where heaps of people are, I am all by myself in my own corner in the warehouse, only need to say hello to couriers if they walk past. Lunch break I go for a walk, it is sort of depressing in a way but I think I'd prefer that then being riled up from anxiety.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Find a driving job. Worked for me. If you're lucky and end up with a good company, they pay well too. I literally clock on in the morning, go out to my truck and sit alone for 9-10 hours most days. Might occasionally have an awkward conversation when leaving the depot. That's about it.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

hulkamaniak said:


> Administration at DHL but the warehouse section. There is a main office where heaps of people are, I am all by myself in my own corner in the warehouse, only need to say hello to couriers if they walk past. Lunch break I go for a walk, it is sort of depressing in a way but I think I'd prefer that then being riled up from anxiety.


We can't really leave the building... Because we'd have to change out of our work clothes and there's not enough time. Today I was even asked by someone if the reason I never go to the canteen is that there are too many people in there (there are probably like 100 people in there). He was right, I'm too scared of the canteen. To walk in there and to sit alone there. But I don't even know where he, a normal, sociable and confident person, would get the idea from that someone doesn't go to the canteen out of fear. I've never met someone irl who would be scared of the canteen, so why does a normal person even think such behaviour exists. I must give off a really mentally sick and anxious vibe.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Work in a factory of some sorts. It's usually a place where you work and stay to yourself most the time. Where I work is a factory and we make turf. I work on these machines loading them and stuff. Don't really deal with talking to much people. But as they can tell I don't talk much anyway. But it's a constant job where they don't want you talking but getting that work out because it's constant. Occasionally you'll have someone come to talk to you but not often or unless you have to train someone.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

So are people with SA actually happy to work by themselves or deep down do they want to be sociable with everyone else? I think SA means the disorder is effecting your life and you don't like it, can't be a disorder if you are fine being this way? I am totally happy not speaking to anyone and doing my own thing.


----------



## sausage (Oct 30, 2016)

hulkamaniak said:


> So are people with SA actually happy to work by themselves or deep down do they want to be sociable with everyone else? I think SA means the disorder is effecting your life and you don't like it, can't be a disorder if you are fine being this way? I am totally happy not speaking to anyone and doing my own thing.


I'm the same as you but deep down I want a girlfriend and some friends. I am probably scared of being judged and rejected, and have simply become used to being a loner.


----------

